# DEWA BILL - Average



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Anyone living in a 4-5 Bedroom Villa with Swimming Pool?

Im wanting to know what the approx average DEWA bill is?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t but one of my friends does and they average about 3000dhs per month over the year.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I don`t but one of my friends does and they average about 3000dhs per month over the year.


 :thumb:

Are they conservative with the usage, or do they leave AC on most day/nights & have the pool pump constantly on?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The last 3 months, mine has averaged about 6000 Dhs per month. It was 8500 Dhs in July. I live alone too so the AC is off in most of the rooms most of the time and I have a borehole pump for water for the gardening, etc.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> The last 3 months, mine has averaged about 6000 Dhs per month. It was 8500 Dhs in July. I live alone too so the AC is off in most of the rooms most of the time and I have a borehole pump for water for the gardening, etc.


Thought you were in an apartment in the Marina area?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They are pretty conservative with it as they have a borehole for the grass.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Thought you were in an apartment in the Marina area?


Moved to a 5 bedroom villa with pool in Jumeira late last year. Will be back up to Marina end at the end of this year, big house with pool seemed a good idea at the time, but these old buildings are bloody awful and it's impossible to get the Emirati landlords to do any maintenance whatsoever.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Moved to a 5 bedroom villa with pool in Jumeira late last year. Will be back up to Marina end at the end of this year, big house with pool seemed a good idea at the time, but these old buildings are bloody awful and it's impossible to get the Emirati landlords to do any maintenance whatsoever.


Your doing very well in putting me off from moving. Found a brand new villa (5 Bed) with pool. Only me & my wife, so technically only need 2 bedrooms (1 for visitors) but cant seem to find any 2-3 bed villa's that we like....The Springs/Arabian are looking a bit worn out in our budget range


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Brand new should be fine. I'm pretty sure there's a fault with my meter or DEWA are purposely ripping me off. My boss who lives in a similar sized place in Jumeirah Islands is 2500-3500 per month so I reckon newer buildings are a bit more efficient.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Brand new should be fine. I'm pretty sure there's a fault with my meter or DEWA are purposely ripping me off. My boss who lives in a similar sized place in Jumeirah Islands is 2500-3500 per month so I reckon newer buildings are a bit more efficient.


ray2: Hopefully your right...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone living in a 4-5 Bedroom Villa with Swimming Pool?
> 
> Im wanting to know what the approx average DEWA bill is?


5-bedroom with pool and large yard.

Before pool and yard were finished (Jan-May), 3000 dhs total (electric + water).

June-now, 6000-9000 dhs total. Mostly from water (2/3) due to evaporation and watering yard.

All AC's running constantly at 22-23C year round.


----------



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> The last 3 months, mine has averaged about 6000 Dhs per month. It was 8500 Dhs in July. I live alone too so the AC is off in most of the rooms most of the time and I have a borehole pump for water for the gardening, etc.


Gavtek,
Hate to sound ignorant , but what is a borehole pump and and what is a borehole? Anything to save on watering the grass will help


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

cowboy111999 said:


> Gavtek,
> Hate to sound ignorant , but what is a borehole pump and and what is a borehole? Anything to save on watering the grass will help


I know you asked Gavtek, but since we are practically neighbors (TX and GC) 

I was given the same option last year, it is a shallow well and pump to water your lawn. I was quoted ~3500 dhs to have installed in GCW. and practically nothing per month for the water. My company wouldn't pay for it so now they are stuck with ~6000 dhs per month for water bill.

When our pool was put in, water found found about 1.5 meter (5 feet) from the surface.

Not sure how well you can filter the water, but we have the same option for watering our lawn using Lake Conroe water. The water is so silty that the sprinklers kept getting clogged.


----------



## cowboy111999 (Nov 17, 2010)

ccr said:


> I know you asked Gavtek, but since we are practically neighbors (TX and GC)
> 
> I was given the same option last year, it is a shallow well and pump to water your lawn. I was quoted ~3500 dhs to have installed in GCW. and practically nothing per month for the water. My company wouldn't pay for it so now they are stuck with ~6000 dhs per month for water bill.
> 
> ...


We don't have a pool , but our Dewa is about 3000aed and I haven't approached the company to pay for it yet, but I am. Or maybe I shouldn't be too concerned about it because the company pays all my utilities.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

There is now a filtering system that costs around AED 6,000 that allows you to use the water from the borewell in your swimming pool.

The well water goes through the filtering system directly into your pool.

Swimming pool with free water, the AED 6,000 pump will soon pay for itself


----------

